# Tapu & military check freeze



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

In case anyone isn't aware, at present there is a freeze on the application for military checks and the issuing of tapu's to foreigners.
This is due to changes in the laws for foreign buyers (to allow people from more countries to own property here, and to increase the amount of land that can be owned).
The last tapus were apparently issued around 21/5/12 and initially it was thought that the freeze would only be for a couple of weeks, then a month, but now 5 weeks have gone by and there is no definite news.
Anyone coming out soon with a view to buying a home here should bear this in mind. Foreigners can still buy a property, but the legal documentation cannot be processed at the moment.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

*Update?*



Ozsubasi said:


> ...
> The last tapus were apparently issued around 21/5/12 and initially it was thought that the freeze would only be for a couple of weeks, then a month, but now 5 weeks have gone by and there is no definite news...


I'd appreciate an update as I am visiting to view properties in November.


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

The freeze ended last month, foreigners are again able to complete sales and get their tapus.
The waiting time for military checks is given as 45 days but often it will be less.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Your prompt response is appreciated.


----------

